# Amonia Level extremely high...HELP!



## kungfugreyhound (Jan 26, 2004)

HI, I have a 10gal tank that cycled for 4 months...I added 2 baby piranha & the amonia level spiked really high







...I did water changes but it still keeps going high & I'm afraid by doing so many I'm making the tank re-cycle..I added bio-spira & it came down a little & within 2 days it spiked higher than the first time...I just bought a 55 gal for them & am filling it up with water tonight....should I put the 2 piranha and the biospira in together?. & can I do it right away, I'm afraid they will die in the 10 gal from the high level of amonia...thanks for any help


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

what i did was fill the new tank with water and lets say 5-15 feeders and add bio spira add the p's the following day removing the majority of feeders leaving only a few then add another dose of bio spira a day after introduction or better still when nitrites are high, i did this and my rhom tank was fully cycled in 3days

also de-chlorinate the water


----------



## illest (Nov 30, 2003)

hate to say this but 10 gallons are a pain, not enough water there to allow any slip in cleaning...

glad to hear you got the 55....im sure you wont have as many problems...

dont forget to remove any uneaten food...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

what filtration is on the 10? Sounds like not enough.


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

damn im sorry man...but dont put them in 10g. this is where a 40+ lyin around helps heh.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Get a larger tank asap!! I havent properly cycled any of my tanks apart from my 75!! levels sort them selves out after a week or so!!! i had major high nitrites and ammonnia levels after my m8 overfed at chrimbo!! but i left the tank in my wifes hands wiv instructions while i was away for 3weeks!! She "forgot" to clean em out but now my levels have sorted out and they are bang on perfect!! Cheers babes!! Love you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

